# budgie sounding like Guinea pig ? Hoping someone can advise,



## animalry94 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello, I have taken a video of the sound but sadly I’m unable to attach it. 

My five year old budgie Skyla has long taken to tweeting but as of a few days ago, she makes a noticeable squeaking rasping sound similar to a guinea pig!

She appears fine in herself and feathers and is still eating and drinking normally but it is concerning, so I was wondering if anyone else has had experience of this? 

Kind regards, Ryan


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

If you upload the video to Youtube and link it we can listen


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Ryan and :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Is there anyway she heard this noise and is mimicking it? 
Are you able to hold her? 
If so, hold her up to your ear and see if there is clicking noise as she breathes. 
A clicking noise as she breathes means she may have a respiratory infection and you should take her to an Avian Vet for a check-up.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Ryan and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice above  It could be that she is imitating a new sound, or she could have a breathing difficulty. Taking her to an avian vet is the best course of action if you have any doubts  

We hope to meet your budgie when you get the chance!

Additionally, be sure to check out the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Cheers :wave:


----------

